# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle  CS-Tool 1.48 World First SPD Read/Write PAC For SC7715/30/31 8830/9830 & New SPD Boot

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool 1.48 World First SPD Read/Write PAC For SC7715/30/31 8830/9830*  *World First, World First , World First*   *SPD Pac Flash Engnie Read/Write enabled - World First   SC7715 - eMMC Only  - World First 
- Read Flash pac Format [Facroy firmware]
- Write Flash Pac Format [Factory Firmware] 
-- No need root
-- No need Adb
-- Just a single Click    SC7731 - eMMC Only - World First 
- Read Flash pac Format [Facroy firmware]
- Write Flash Pac Format [Factory Firmware] 
-- No need root
-- No need Adb
-- Just a single Click    SC8830 - eMMC Only - World First 
- Read Flash pac Format [Facroy firmware]
- Write Flash Pac Format [Factory Firmware] 
-- No need root
-- No need Adb
-- Just a single Click   SC9830 - eMMC Only - World First 
- Read Flash pac Format [Facroy firmware]
- Write Flash Pac Format [Factory Firmware] 
-- No need root
-- No need Adb
-- Just a single Click 
Read Pac / Write pac Works with only these Boots
- SC7731_Sign_eMMC
- SC7731_SDRAM2-eMMC
- SC7731_SDRAM4-eMMC
- SC8830-EMMC
- SC9830-EMMC 
Note at this Secure Phones will not work. will be added neartest Version 
- Added New SPD Boot SC7731_SDRAM4-EMMc
- Fix 65XX Format bug 
Notes : When you Write pac with CS-Tool Select factory Firmware Pac , and select Download + Rebuild partition table, this is ae 
and when you write Flash in SPD flashtool Read by CStool , Select Repartion in Options* 
  Quote:
    			 				CS-Tool Block the Cards Who are doing Against CSTool Terms of Services
Better Avoid using CS-Tool dongle in your computer , if still your computer installed with such softwares 
any sniffing usb monitor
any usb sharing
any usb trace
any usb data protocol recorders
any debugging tool 
if you such of software , will be blocked , cannot be unblocked , we are not responsible for it 			 		   
 Quote: *Who are next Copy paster , Waiting to see it*  
I advice to users , So please stop blame each other who is copy paste ,  every people have these own skills to work and updates , if some one  update first , if another team update second days , that means its not  copy paste.   *What we Promised , We do it when the time comes .. that"s all* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*World First Read/Write Pac File Lenovo A2800 SPD9830 CPU By CSTool*  
 World First Reading Pac File Lenovo A2800 SPD9830 CPU 
No Root ,no adb - World First   *World First !  World First  !  World First*    *Reading Pac File**Lenovo A2800 *   *Reading Pac File**Lenovo A2800 Finished*    *Reading Pac File CSTool , Flashing with SPD Factory tool*         *Who will be next copy cat  " Read Pac Format "  * *So let Start and find the CTRL + C & CTRL + V , time for other teams*

----------

